# Working with horses for a living.....



## KJ4SGU (Dec 20, 2011)

I have always loved horses. I can pick out certain purebreds by look. Eventually, I'd love to spend my life dedicated to these graceful beasts, by working with them on my own cattle ranch and rehabilitation center. Using my personal horses for rounding, and for personal company alone (trails, such), taking in show horses for rehabilitation and such. What all do I need to know, if at all possible I'd like to know everything, but need basic knowledge first.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

I bet you'll learn ALOT !!!


----------



## currycomb (Dec 20, 2011)

well, you will never learn everything. start reading everything you can get your hands on. then find a knowledgeable mentor. you can offer to work for free, cleaning stalls, feeding and watering. then when you have observed for awhile, maybe you can handle some of the horses. rescues are always looking for help. boarding stables too, but they must be really picky who handles the client's horses. don't get discouraged. maybe go to school for a vet tech position, that could open so many doors.


----------



## KJ4SGU (Dec 20, 2011)

is there a specific area you would suggest to start my research? i know there is so much to learn


----------



## KJ4SGU (Dec 20, 2011)

yall are helping so much


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly how we can help you with this.

Curry comb offered about the best advice available.  Find yourself a local barn and start working.  The only way you will be able to achieve this is with hands on experience and a lot of studying.  You need a mentor.

You wanted to know the specific area to start your research, and I recommend that you begin by getting a job in a stable, cleaning stalls.  You'll have to work your way up from there.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 20, 2011)

I have to agree.

I started working with horses years ago.  I worked for a person who had race horses.  I cleaned stalls, I bathed horses, I cleaned stalls, I walked horses, I cleaned stalls, I harnessed the horses for their exercise, I cleaned stalls, eventually, I started exercising horses, I cleaned stalls, and then years later I rescued some horses and today, I clean stalls, I feed horses, I clean stalls, I ride horses, and then I clean stalls.

Just being around horses and those who have years of experience is what you need.  You can read books or we could tell you everything we know, but you will still not be ready.

With all the horses that I have worked with over the years, every one is different and everyone will teach you something new.

Good Luck!


----------



## KJ4SGU (Dec 20, 2011)

i guess i need to do some research and try and find some nearby stables... I honestly wont mind mucking stalls if the owner doesnt mind me staying a little late to just watch them, maybe use some in my photography.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 20, 2011)

Your going to be pretty hard pressed to find a place willing to let you do something other than muck stalls until you prove yourself, so its a good thing you wont mind, lol.

Keep your nose clean, your hands dirty and your mouth shut.........and you will make a good impression that WILL get you in the door.  Dont expect immediate results.

I started out the same way, cleaing dirty stalls.  Then I was allowed to feed, then wash a few.  It built like that a little at a time, until I was a barn manager and in charge of training all the babies, and working some of the olympic dressage horses. (it was 4 years before I was allowed to sit on one of the olympic horses).

A word of warning, though.  Your desires and ambitions leave you very vulnerable to being taken advantage of.  Dont lower your standards to get in "the door".  Expect to be treated well and paid little to nothing.

I wish you luck on this, but you will need backbone and determination more than luck.

What type of photograpy are you interested in?  I am also a camera buff, lol.  It seems that we have a few things in common!  Check out my photo webpage link below and the photo section of this forum from the link below.


----------



## KJ4SGU (Dec 20, 2011)

oh, i dont do anything fancy...Not nearly good enough... It's more for a scrapbook of sorts than anything.  I just love everything bout horses. they have always been the one constant in my life. i was in a group home at 14 yrs old and we had horses we rode...had my first english style lessons at 12...didnt get too far befor we couldnt afford it, but i sure did make the most of every moment i had with them.


----------



## goodhors (Dec 21, 2011)

Well even cleaning stalls is worthy of being paid work.  I wouldn't volunteer to work for free, 
you won't be able to pay your bills!  Many paying places will still be glad to get you coming for part of 
the day if you have already got a job.

I am going to tell you straight, if you don't charge, they will treat you poorly.  No one values
things they get for free, so they don't take care of them.  Even paid, they may not be real nice
because you are just hands cleaning stalls.  They want the work done well and quickly.  Don't 
think you are "all that special" because if your employer has been in horses long they have heard
your story 100 times.  They have likely lost their belief in employees being dependable or able to 
follow directions correctly, with all the failed employees ahead of you.

Any large animal Vets around?  You might be able to get a job there, start at the bottom and 
learn by observation.  Working for a local trainer, whatever discipline, will teach you stuff.  Could
be "I will NEVER do that!"  Or some real knowledge to build on.

I don't know your age now, sound rather young and idealistic.  Please do consider going on for more 
education, to allow you to have a good job, keep your horses for fun.  It costs plenty to own land, 
feed a number of horses and do the rehab stuff you want to. 

Working as a stable hand for your life job is going to mean a poverty level of existance, almost no 
stability in life style or dependability with your employment.  You won't be able to afford a horse, 
or be able to take care of yourself either.  Goodwill clothes, no working car, skimpy meals.  And 
as you age, you can't get your injuries, aches and pains cared for because you can't afford a Dr.  
Many of these stable jobs don't pay your Social Security or Taxes, hire you in as an "independent 
contractor" and not responsible for your injuries. You can never save, so there is no money for your old age.

So while you will end up with lots of knowledge, years from now, you will be physically worn out with 
nothing to show for that hard work over all those years.  Sorry to be so grim, but I know quite a few old 
stablehands and they have it hard.

With a decent job, you will have income that allows you to make choices.  You can choose to rent or 
own land, keep your horse or horses there, still be be able to maintain them in good condition for whatever 
 the plan is for using them. Be nice to yourself, think and plan for the VERY LONG term, and be specific.  You
have good ideas, but are making yourself much too vulnerable to people who just USE others.  You get hurt, 
both physically and mentally trusting people like that.  Plenty more where you came from, always someone 
to move into your "special spot" in that barn.  You have to leave because you are not useful any more.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 21, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I'm not sure exactly how we can help you with this.
> 
> Curry comb offered about the best advice available.  Find yourself a local barn and start working.  The only way you will be able to achieve this is with hands on experience and a lot of studying.  You need a mentor.
> 
> ...


Thats how I did it.


----------



## KJ4SGU (Dec 21, 2011)

well goodhorse, i am young. i am only 23, i dont work right now as i am being homeschooled to finish high school. then i would like to go to college to be a vet as well as take some business courses. i figure that being a vet will keep me around animals as well as be substantial income. it would also be less of an expense for my own animals going to the vet. this rehabilitation center i dont plan to have for quite some time. but it is a dream of mine, and i believe there is no better time than the present to get started on my knowledge to eventually carry me there.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 21, 2011)

KJ4SGU said:
			
		

> well goodhorse, i am young. i am only 23, i dont work right now as i am being homeschooled to finish high school. then i would like to go to college to be a vet as well as take some business courses. i figure that being a vet will keep me around animals as well as be substantial income. it would also be less of an expense for my own animals going to the vet. this rehabilitation center i dont plan to have for quite some time. but it is a dream of mine, and i believe there is no better time than the present to get started on my knowledge to eventually carry me there.


Its an excellent plan and dream to have one day.  You have plenty of time to do it all.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 21, 2011)

KJ4SGU said:
			
		

> well goodhorse, i am young. i am only 23, i dont work right now as i am being homeschooled to finish high school. then i would like to go to college to be a vet as well as take some business courses. i figure that being a vet will keep me around animals as well as be substantial income. it would also be less of an expense for my own animals going to the vet. this rehabilitation center i dont plan to have for quite some time. but it is a dream of mine, and i believe there is no better time than the present to get started on my knowledge to eventually carry me there.


Sounds like an excellent plan to me.

I homeschooled both my boys from k - graduation, so please, give you mom a thumbs up from me! And one for you too!

I'm glad to see that you are planning to take some business courses along with your other schooling.  Thats smart thinking. (my boys will be doing the same)

Dream big and work hard, and you will succeed.


----------



## KJ4SGU (Dec 21, 2011)

well redtailgal, i will be sure to do that when she gets home....she sure has her hands full between myself and my 12 yr old brother.  I will be graduating this yr if all goes as planned, then i can start working on my future


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 21, 2011)

Hun, you're already working on your future!


----------



## KJ4SGU (Dec 21, 2011)

yea i guess you're right.... but im still a wet behind the ears lil pup...lol


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 23, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Hun, you're already working on your future!


Awe mother Red, what a softy.


----------



## Nova+Sassy (Dec 23, 2011)

This thread was really helpful to me. 
as I have plans similar to yours KJ4SGU. 

Thanks for this very helpful info


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 23, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KJ4SGU (Dec 24, 2011)

such a warm group


----------

